# Post how many Toms you see.



## Ga-Spur (Nov 7, 2004)

count the Toms.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 7, 2004)

eight?


----------



## Duramax (Nov 7, 2004)

I say 5


----------



## Todd E (Nov 7, 2004)

My guess would be seven for sure. The other four......I can't see their heads good enough.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 8, 2004)

*7*

7 I'd say


----------



## Tom Borck (Nov 8, 2004)

11 birds, not sure how many are Toms


----------



## BWilder (Nov 13, 2004)

*I'd say.......*

8 toms


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 13, 2004)

Does everyone see the 2 down at the edge of the woods?


----------



## pendy (Nov 20, 2004)

I counted 11 turkeys.


----------

